# Water Wisteria issues



## OrangeAugust (Jul 26, 2012)

I bought some Water Wisteria three or four weeks ago, and it looked awesome for the first two weeks, but now it's awful. I have a divided 10 gallon tank for my 3 bettas and I put a few sprigs of it in each part. They didn't really have many roots, so I used the weights they wrap them in at the store to keep them on the bottom until they rooted. They started growing roots pretty quickly. But then the leaves started turning brown and falling off. I did read that it might happen because oftentimes the aquatic plants are grown with their leaves above the water so Water Wisteria actually grows a different type of leaf and then it often looses leaves to grow the more typical leaves once underwater (it had broad leaves when I bought it). And then I noticed that a lot of the stems were rotting at the bottoms, I had shoved them in the gravel or wrapped the bottom in the weights, as I said, and the parts that had been wrapped were brown and mushy. There were a lot of roots beginning to grow at the section just above so in most cases I just removed the icky part at the bottom. I didn't think it would rot from being in the substrate, though... Anyway, now they're all floating in order to grow roots. Do I have to make sure to not plant them too deep into the substrate? I did have to throw away about a third of what I had because almost the entire stem was rotted. The remaining ones are still loosing leaves. There's a little pile of them in the corner of the section where the filter is because the filter keeps blowing the dead ones off the plants that are still standing.
Anyway, my tank looks kind of stupid right now with floating wisteria. Also my other plants have brown algae on them. I've heard nerite snails will eat algae, but I can't seem to find them. Petco and Petsmart don't carry them in the store. The Petco website always says they're out of stock, and I asked about them at a local fish store and the guy stared at me blankly. :icon_roll
Anyway, advice is greatly appreciated (on the wisteria and also the algae/snail thing) TIA!


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Give it time.. nerite snails leave annoying eggs EVERYWHERE.. and brown algae usually just goes away after a while. Ramshorns, pond snails and trumpets should eat brown algae, as well.

I've had wisteria melt and thrive at the same time, in the same tank. I had a massive bush in one tank, trimmed up some and gave it to one of my friends. My lot never recovered, while his thrived in plain ole' blasting grit.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Mine had the broad leafs and some died but when it started the spout some new growth the new leave where the leave you exspect to see on WW I trim off any dead leaves and it started sprouting new one where the old one where.
Do you have any root tabs in the substrate?
Are you dosing the tank?
What light do you have on it and how long is it running?


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

zzrguy said:


> Mine had thebroad leafs and some diedbut when it started the spout some new growth the new leave where the leave you exspect to see on WW I trim off any dead leaves and it started sprouting new one where the old one where.
> Do you have any root tabs in the substrate?
> Are you dosing the tank?
> What light do you have on it and how long is it running?


The wisteria I have grows like a weed. The bigger leaves mean it's not getting too much light, I'm not too sure on that though.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 26, 2012)

No, I don't use any ferts in my tank. Could that be a reason? 
My light is an LED desk lamp. I don't know the K rating but the light emitted is a cool-white color and it's 800 lumens.


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

*The LED light is the problem.*

Kelvin rating (Temperature) is not the same as LUMENS.


What brand & model LED desk lamp is it?
Once wisteria starts to wither, usually it's already TOO late to save it.

Post a picture of your plants/tank. 


What are you using as a HOOD for your 10G divided tank?


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 26, 2012)

MSG said:


> Kelvin rating (Temperature) is not the same as LUMENS.
> 
> 
> What brand & model LED desk lamp is it?
> ...


I know the Kelvin rating is different. I just said it was 800 lumens to give you an idea of the brightness. It's this lamp:
http://www.target.com/p/threshold-l...-14217291#prodSlot=medium_2_1&term=desk lamps . I'm thinking of getting a second one, because this is the lamp I used for my 5 gallon, but now I have a 10 gallon.

I'm not home right now, but I will post a picture of it later.

I don't have a hood- I made a cover using the same stuff I used for my dividers- plastic craft mesh.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Try dosing some ferts I'm using Forlish nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium as well as a micros. 

Im haveing a similar problem but its affecting several different plants.



Sorry spelling corrected


----------

